# eccentric cord insertion



## tag60 (Jul 15, 2016)

I've not run across this before in outpatient OB coding and I'm trying to find a code for it, if there is one. Or is this even a complication or abnormality of pregnancy? My research isn't giving me any solid answers. Pt is in for routine OB checkup, had sono done. 

A/P: Eccentric cord insertion. Pt needs IGS (interval growth scan) at 36 weeks.

I do find O43.8, Other placental disorders, but I am just not sure this is a placental issue. I've seen previous posts on this forum regarding antepartum cord complications. It was suggested for lack of anything better to code it under placental (O43). Does anyone have any further suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dominic (Jul 6, 2017)

*No specific code for Eccentric umbilical placement or Marginal umbilical placement.*

I just came across the identical documentation and there is a specific code for Velamentous insertion of umbilical cord but eccentric and marginal have not received a code yet. I will also be using the O43.89X until a more specific code comes along.


----------



## tracylc10 (Jul 7, 2017)

I would probably use o43.19X, since it is in the same category as Velamentous insertion (malformation of placenta).


----------

